# DDA3 FORT WORTH FULLFILLMENT CENTER OPENING DATE ?!?!?!? Helllllpppppp0



## Precious w (Sep 3, 2016)

Amazon only had two delivery choices opposite of my original choice of Dallas fullfillment center. One being fort worth, Texas and Plano, Texas . I choose Fort worth DDA3 and now I hear and read its new but I see people working at distribution center. Why do the add locations with no availability??? So confused need work. Tried to clear data and sign in ..no good HELLLLLP anyone know about DDA3 FORT WORTH, TEXAS SITE


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Precious w said:


> Why do the add locations with no availability???


I think it is that they are offering you the warehouses that DO have availability. I can tell you, I've been doing this since it launched and its nearly impossible to get blocks at UTX4. 
We have heard confusing info from our Dallas dispatchers regarding Ft Worth. Some have said that it's supposedly up and running. Others don't have any idea. So I'm not sure if they are rolling with contractors currently or preparing to open. They have said that Ft Worth will have all 3 programs: Prime Now, Logistics and Fresh. I would say the fact that they are hiring for the new locations is a positive aside it was originally supposed to launch in March and has been continually pushed back. Personally, I'll be grateful that when it does open; no more 1 or 2 stop routes to Roanoke and North Richland Hills!


----------



## Precious w (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you so kindly for responding 
Fort worth is DDA3.?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes. DDA3 is FTW and DDA2 is Plano/Garland. Hope they both open sooner rather than later


----------

